# Neues Kettenblatt - aber welches?



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (27. März 2003)

Moin Leutz,

das Sprocket soll zwar an mein Dirt-MTB, aber hier gesellen sich mehr Leute, die Ahnung von BMX Sprockets haben - also stelle ich die Frage mal hier.

Ich suche ein Kettenblatt, das folgende Ansprüche erfüllt.

-fett + stabil = geeignet für Sprocketgrinds
-optisch ansprechend (möglichst schwarz)
-fahrbar mit ner Wipperman Pro Chain (also keine 4mm Zähne o.ä.)
-39 teeth
-nicht zu teuer... ist aber nicht sooo wichtig 


Dann legt mal los!


----------



## NRH (29. März 2003)

Meine Tipps:
T-1
WTP Stereo
FBM
Metall
Last bzw. FM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (29. März 2003)

GRAVEYARD


----------



## menigu (29. März 2003)




----------



## NRH (29. März 2003)

Wird man in der nur schwer bekommen.... des Blatt is auserdem net stabil genug für sprocked grinds...
Aber es sieht geil aus


----------



## evil_rider (29. März 2003)

flybikes  schön leicht und stabil


----------



## menigu (30. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Wird man in der nur schwer bekommen.... des Blatt is auserdem net stabil genug für sprocked grinds...
> Aber es sieht geil aus  *


stimmt auch wieder


----------



## kater (30. März 2003)

Felt Jetson Sprocket

- 10mm
- Wippermann passt
- preiswert
- macht optisch was her
- hält
- gibts in 39T


----------



## evil_rider (30. März 2003)

du hast bleischwer vergessen


----------



## kater (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *du hast bleischwer vergessen   *



Verzieh dich ins CrossCountryTuningFetischistenForum. Natürlich ist es schwer, wenn das Kettenblatt fast durchgehend 10mm dick ist. Daher ist es auch so stabil.

Ausserdem wiegt mein BMX nur 17kg, was ich nicht als schwer empfinde.


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Verzieh dich ins CrossCountryTuningFetischistenForum. Natürlich ist es schwer, wenn das Kettenblatt fast durchgehend 10mm dick ist. Daher ist es auch so stabil.
> ...




  soviel wog damals mein S.T.A. mit standard pegs & 14mm naben V+H !!!

mein jetziges liegt bei unter 13kg  und mein neues was wohl im nächsten winter kommt wird keine 10 kilo mehr haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (3. April 2003)

So... jetzt wirds n Animal 8mm 

Was anderes konnten die Parano Menschen nämlich nicht so kurzfristig liefern.


----------



## Daniel-N (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Meine Tipps:
> T-1
> WTP Stereo
> ...



last gibts nimmer.. fm


----------



## NRH (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von freaki _
> *
> 
> last gibts nimmer.. fm  *



is' aber des selbe Blatt  deshalb auch bzw.


----------



## Daniel-N (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> is' aber des selbe Blatt  deshalb auch bzw. *



ja weil's das last ist.. nur die rechte und pläne wurden auf fm übertragen


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ne was?da ist ja das titanium barcode noch schwerer. fährst seit neuerstem mit einem straßenrennrad mit pegs?  

also ich hab nen 18kg prügel unter mir und bin stolz auf jedes gramm.


----------



## NRH (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von freaki _
> *
> 
> ja weil's das last ist.. nur die rechte und pläne wurden auf fm übertragen  *



Ich weiß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *
> 
> ne was?da ist ja das titanium barcode noch schwerer. fährst seit neuerstem mit einem straßenrennrad mit pegs?
> ...



nö, rahmen 2.8kg(lackiert) gaberl 1.15kg(lakiert) lenker 500gr.(abgesägt), vorbau retneck lite, NC17 magnesium pedalen etc.


----------



## NRH (3. April 2003)

Lenker 1 mal in der Mitte durch oder was 
500g is ja sau leicht.


----------



## immerletzter (6. Mai 2003)

selbst der dmr wingbar wiegt 710g und der ist noch für mtb. jedr cruiserlenker wiegt ja mehr.

sagt mal: sind cruiserlenker nur flacher oder auch weniger stabil?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Mai 2003)

500 Gramm fuer n Lenker?

Haste die Griffenden abgesägt und packst den an der Crossbar an oder wie?

Die leichtesten die mir bisher untergekommen sind sind Odyssey Bar Mitzvah und der Phil Dolan Alloy...

Aber unter 700 Gramm kommen die auch nicht ! 

Musst mir echt ma sagen was das für n Lenker is der wäre ja direkt ne Investition wert !


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *
> 
> ne was?da ist ja das titanium barcode noch schwerer. fährst seit neuerstem mit einem straßenrennrad mit pegs?
> ...



  seh ich genau so!!!!


----------



## ylfcm (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mTb|KwS-mudbuster _
> *So... jetzt wirds n Animal 8mm
> 
> Was anderes konnten die Parano Menschen nämlich nicht so kurzfristig liefern. *



parano is gut fuer bunte bilderchen. bei g&s wird bestellt :/


----------



## NRH (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *
> 
> parano is gut fuer bunte bilderchen. bei g&s wird bestellt :/ *


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Mai 2003)

Parano-Soldier aus Überzeugung...


----------



## immerletzter (8. Mai 2003)

ich fahr ganz billisch dragonfly für 25 eusen. hält auch.


----------



## -Zoran- (18. Mai 2003)

HI!Von FSA gibt es fette Sprockets!39zähnen 8mm und guard!Oder Sharp1o mm!!!check einfach mal www.gs-bmx.de oder frag Frank!was ist mit Trails in Aurich läuft das jetzt?war lange nicht da!MAX(Freund von Zoran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

